# Grouse and Time of Day???



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

How important do you feel the time of day plays a role in success of finding grouse? Obviously if you are in an area where there are tons then it doesn't matter. But if you hunt in an area where they are more spread out, it seems like I am more successfull right as the sun come up. I think this is because they all come off the trees to forage for water food rock etc.... Any thoughts? What about during sun down or mid day?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

With grouse and all birds for that matter. I don't think the time of day is a factor in "finding" them so much as it is in actually getting them killed successfully. In years past I always thought I needed to be out at the butt crack of dawn to kill birds. NOTHING could be farther from the truth! Birds are more alert, mobile, and twitchy in the morning. They're usually out feeding and this usually puts them at higher risk to predators and hunters. I always let them get back into the cover and settle into their late morning resting and loafing routine before I head out after them. They're much more likely to hold for a point and less likely to run and flush early.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't argue with Tex's theory- but weather dictates it for me- if it's going to be pretty hot during the day- I hunt the dog in the morning. If it's going too be a crisp fall day then mid morning thru out the afternoon is a great time to be out- My dog is not a heat tolerant animal.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Like Tex, I used to get there before light. After much trial and error along with a little reading from articles back east... I found I was just missing out on some good sleep and hearty breakfast.

What I found is that more often than not, the birds are still in there roost well after dawn. Sure, ive heard them fly down from the roost when its still darkish but most have been just before the sunlight hits the trees.

I read an article from back east that stated grouse wait just a bit longer to make sure most predators have gone off to their dens for the day. Hence the reason some hunters might not be finding them at the crack of dawn. They are sitting nice and tight in that pine tree watching you walk by. May be pure BS but sounds like a valid theory to me.

Anyway, by far the most productive time for me has been late morning to early afternoon. The only time I'll be there at the crack of dawn is on the season opener and thats just to park my truck and hope other hunters drive by my spot while I take a nap!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> With grouse and all birds for that matter. I don't think the time of day is a factor in "finding" them so much as it is in actually getting them killed successfully. In years past I always thought I needed to be out at the butt crack of dawn to kill birds. NOTHING could be farther from the truth! Birds are more alert, mobile, and twitchy in the morning. They're usually out feeding and this usually puts them at higher risk to predators and hunters. I always let them get back into the cover and settle into their late morning resting and loafing routine before I head out after them. They're much more likely to hold for a point and less likely to run and flush early.


Amen!!!! I sure wish I would have read this like a million cold mornings ago! It only took me a few years to figure it out that I didn't see or kill much before ground warmed up!

But the best time to get super dog work on birds is in the evening!!!! Ohh I have had some days out in the fields when the shadows are getting long!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But the best time to get super dog work on birds is in the evening!!!! Ohh I have had some days out in the fields when the shadows are getting long!!!!!


True that! It only makes sense. The ground is warm, the air is cooling, warm air rises, the birds scent goes with the air, the dogs smell the birds easier. :shock: Who knew! 8)



> The only time I'll be there at the crack of dawn is on the season opener and thats just to park my truck and hope other hunters drive by my spot while I take a nap!


 :roll: Ya, like that's gonna work in this state! While you were sleeping 4 more trucks full of 4 guys each parked around you and at legal shooting light they all baled out and raced each other to see who could get to the best spot first. :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > The only time I'll be there at the crack of dawn is on the season opener and thats just to park my truck and hope other hunters drive by my spot while I take a nap!
> 
> 
> :roll: Ya, like that's gonna work in this state! While you were sleeping 4 more trucks full of 4 guys each parked around you and at legal shooting light they all baled out and raced each other to see who could get to the best spot first. :lol:


[/quote]

:lol: I'd be a liar if I said that hasnt happened before. :|

Almost the same thing happened last year, except is was 2 trucks with 4 guys total. Here's what happened when I went in after them...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to hunt forest grouse, especially Pine grouse, a little closer to sunup and sundown than you guys. Funny, I've ruined many a daybreak archery elk stalk fussing with grouse. 

I'm talking Wyoming and without dogs.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This year- I'm getting grouse between day break and 10:30. After that it really is too hot to push the dog. Later this month the temps will change .


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been hunting early because of the warm weather. Trying to arrive at official sun up, and am finding birds in open areas feeding. Later in the day they've been in the pines, and hitting them is harder. I shot four grouse and four trees yesterday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think time of day makes one lick of difference. Like others have mentioned, hunt early and late this time of year just to protect the dogs from getting too hot.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't gotten the dog out yet because I'm worried about snakes. For me I have noticed Tex is right. I hunt at the crack of dawn up on the tops of the hills, in the sunny spots with grass. After it has warmed up around 9 I drop down and hunt the oak brush. I have seen a bunch running from me in the oaks!! They usually jump at about 20 yards in the early morning and hold till I'm about 10 yards in the oak brush.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

all i know is if you got a yellow lab you will get into the grouse. lol lol j/k

i have found grouse at all times of the day but it does seem that they might be a bit more active, walking around and foraging early in the morning.....i have driven up canyons and seen grouse standing right on the road many times right at dawn and rarely at other times of the day so i would say they are more active in the morning but are typically on the ground all day until they roost at night...


----------

